# Local get togethers?



## Stampede

Thought i'd move this over here.I'm aware of the C.J. Brown get togethers and would like to attend but kind of short notice.Plus i,ve never fished C.J. but have it on my list for this year and it is a little north.How about other southwest members,where are you located.Me i'm in L.A.....lower amelia.Are there others in lower southwest interested?And while were chimming in,what's your usual place to fish,mine's eastfork.


----------



## HOUSE

Stampede said:


> Thought i'd move this over here.I'm aware of the C.J. Brown get togethers and would like to attend but kind of short notice.Plus i,ve never fished C.J. but have it on my list for this year and it is a little north.How about other southwest members,where are you located.Me i'm in L.A.....lower amelia.Are there others in lower southwest interested?And while were chimming in,what's your usual place to fish,mine's eastfork.


Old Stinky Guy has been throwing some of the best OGF get-togethers around, Stamp! The last one ended up at a local bar with Dandrews doing stand-up comedy, DeltaOscar break-dancing, and TrailBreaker disappearing into the woods with someone's fishing rod. At least that's how I remember it...

Good times!


----------



## samfishdyt

HOUSE said:


> Old Stinky Guy has been throwing some of the best OGF get-togethers around, Stamp! The last one ended up at a local bar with Dandrews doing stand-up comedy, DeltaOscar break-dancing, and TrailBreaker disappearing into the woods with someone's fishing rod. At least that's how I remember it...
> 
> Good times!


I laughed so hard I dropped my coffee!


----------



## deltaoscar

HOUSE said:


> DeltaOscar break-dancing,
> 
> Good times!


Actually I was trying to get your attention because I was choking on a jalapeño popper, but thanks for noticing. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark

Im down. i want to see someone choke on a jalapeno popper.


----------



## Bazzin05

I'd be game.


----------



## trailbreaker

HOUSE said:


> Old Stinky Guy has been throwing some of the best OGF get-togethers around, Stamp! The last one ended up at a local bar with Dandrews doing stand-up comedy, DeltaOscar break-dancing, and TrailBreaker disappearing into the woods with someone's fishing rod. At least that's how I remember it...
> 
> Good times!


nice going house... i didn't want no one knowing my secret house is right OSG putting on the best 
get together


----------



## backlashed

Interested, but PLEASE not Sunday night.


----------



## fishin sw ohio

count me in


----------



## co-angler

I've managed to miss House at the last two gatherings. I'm going for the trifecta. He kinds creeps me out. The first and only gathering I saw him at, he got punched.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

co-angler said:


> I've managed to miss House at the last two gatherings. I'm going for the trifecta. He kinds creeps me out. The first and only gathering I saw him at, he got punched.


She punched him pretty hard too considering how old she was.


----------



## E_Lin

co-angler said:


> I've managed to miss House at the last two gatherings. I'm going for the trifecta. He kinds creeps me out. The first and only gathering I saw him at, he got punched.


Was that at the BPS? I am really sorry I left early and missed all the fun.


----------



## co-angler

oldstinkyguy said:


> She punched him pretty hard too considering how old she was.


I remember how Trailbreaker held him as he wept. I lost alot of respect for House that day and gained so much for Trailbreaker.


----------



## GarrettMyers

co-angler said:


> I've managed to miss House at the last two gatherings. I'm going for the trifecta. He kinds creeps me out. The first and only gathering I saw him at, he got punched.


To be fair, she was pretty upset that he kept stealing drinks from her appletini every time she would get up to sing karaoke. On a more upbeat note,TB and OSG worked as a duet and gave a spirited rendition of "Dream Weaver" that really eased the tension.


----------



## co-angler

I had all but forgotten about that moving rendition.
Thanks GarretMeyers, thanks.


----------



## deltaoscar

Their encore of Islands in the Stream brought the house down.


----------



## trailbreaker

everyone was singing


----------



## Lowell H Turner

The last (and only) time I sang karaoke, or hari kari, or what ever it`s called about 1/4 the way thru the nice guy grabbed the mike away, gave me my $5 back and told me to PLEASE go enjoy my 2 free beers awaiting me at my table. I left the stage to thunderous applause...


----------



## Dandrews

oldstinkyguy said:


> She punched him pretty hard too considering how old she was.


I felt bad for House, but she wasnt takin any crap! 













deltaoscar said:


> Their encore of Islands in the Stream brought the house down.


Brought a tear to my eyeseriously


HOUSE said:


> DeltaOscar break-dancing...
> 
> Good times!



Shamone 



deltaoscar said:


> Actually I was trying to get your attention because I was choking on a jalapeño popper, but thanks for noticing. [/URL]


Oh ok, but looked like you knew what you were doing


----------



## trailbreaker

Dandrews said:


> I felt bad for House, but she wasn&#8217;t takin&#8217; any crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought a tear to my eye&#8230;seriously
> 
> 
> 
> &#8230;Shamone&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok, but looked like you knew what you were doing



that's her she was mean she backed down when i told her i was trailbreaker


----------



## oldstinkyguy

deltaoscar said:


> Actually I was trying to get your attention because I was choking on a jalapeño popper, but thanks for noticing.





Dandrews said:


> Oh ok, but looked like you knew what you were doing


I don't really do much but fish a lot and hunt a little so I'm not really up on the new lingo and current fads, but I don't even know what a jalapeño popper is or how you do it.


----------



## HOUSE

You guys are bad fishing friends. You should have never let me drink that much. And how the heck was I supposed to know that old lady was actually a dude?!?


----------



## kingofamberley

That is the last time I bring my cross-dressing grandfather to an OGF event.


----------



## brettsky225

OMFG!!! This is hilarious I can't stop laughing..lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishin sw ohio

the rest of the people i work with are starting to stare at me since ive been laughing so hard reading this


----------



## HOUSE

kingofamberley said:


> That is the last time I bring my cross-dressing grandfather to an OGF event.


Oh, it's all good now. After he/she hit me, we actually got to talking and he showed me how to tie some really cool flies. The "pink-tipped-trannie-clouser" is my new favorite lure!


----------



## kingofamberley

HOUSE said:


> Oh, it's all good now. After he/she hit me, we actually got to talking and he showed me how to tie some really cool flies. The "pink-tipped-trannie-clouser" is my new favorite lure!


He showed you that one? I always ask to see, but he keeps it... in the closet.


----------



## HOUSE

kingofamberley said:


> He showed you that one? I always ask to see, but he keeps it... in the closet.


hahaha well played, King 


Oh, I almost forgot about G-man's endorsement:


----------



## Matulemj

I was just surprised HOUSE was able to hit those high notes when he karaoke'd to Mariah Carey's "Emotions." 

It explains a lot, actually.


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## Stampede

Getting back to the subject of get togethers,myself,i like my beer but only at home.I don't do the bar scene anymore.I like the friends of c.j.brown's ideal but they are a little out of my range even though I considered going.And I expected to hear from other parts of southwest also.Arent there more people in Clermont,brown,warren and even adams.No hurry,if some would like to meet up,maybe we can do a breakfast or lunch or something in a few weeks or so.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

After the police came and took House away it turned out to be a pleasant evening. it was actually kind of cool I'd never seen anyone tazered before. There were a few tense moments when Deltaoscar kept trying to get the police officers to strip search him. But once that was settled it was okay. 
Kingofamberley's grandthing turned out to be an old ballroom dancing instructor and had Garret and Dandrews doing a mean Paso Doble in no time. I had no idea they were so light on their feet, they just floated across the dance floor. Matulemj is a bit of a crying drunk though. Co-angler had to slap him several times before he stopped. Co-angler was a pretty good dancer himself though he didn't stay all night. Him and grandthing left in search of a place with better acoustics for some new musical project they were working on. They really seemed to form a bond with each other. Montac and Salmonid must have spent a hundred bucks winning a stuffed turtle out of the claw machine. I swear to God I saw the thing in the middle of the medium on 75 north two days later. I keep meaning to ask them about that. Lowell H Turner was nothing like I expected. He and Intimidator were a bit late because they had stopped off in Dayton to pick up a couple dancers that Lowell knew. Very nice girls. And pretty too. It was a swell evening.


----------



## brettsky225

Lol OSG!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

If these are the types of threads that happen at the beginning of December I can't wait til the end of February for a true descent into madness. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner

As the band Bachman- Turner Overdrive once sang in a song: "You AIN`T seen nuthin` yet..."


----------



## Intimidator

I'm just upset because you all promised not to say anything...now I'm gonna hafta spill the rest of the beans!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Break out the videos...(on 2cnd thought...)


----------



## gibson330usa

Whoa, glad I left early. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

It's a good thing that Cincinnati Mills mall is practically empty, or we would never be allowed back!


----------



## trailbreaker

kingofamberley said:


> It's a good thing that Cincinnati Mills mall is practically empty, or we would never be allowed back!


yea you ran up and down the food court no shirt on.. until delta stopped you


----------



## co-angler

Man oh man, what was in your "home brew hooch" OSG? 
I'm glad BassAddict didn't show else'n I'd had been all boogered up on his mommas "special blend"
The hooch was rough enough!


----------



## HOUSE

oldstinkyguy said:


> After the police came and took House away it turned out to be a pleasant evening. it was actually kind of cool I'd never seen anyone tazered before.


I like how you conveniently left out the part about yourself, OSG! You were backed up in the corner of the room wearing a hat sown out of wooly buggers holding a map and a can of mace, shouting "Stay back!" "Stay back!" "No one is going to take this map from me and find my precious smallmouth heaven!"


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Actually, another good turn out, with good company and lots of ideas tossed about...lots of conspiracy...uh, I meant "planning" occurring..


----------



## IGbullshark

Stampede said:


> Getting back to the subject of get togethers,myself,i like my beer but only at home.I don't do the bar scene anymore.I like the friends of c.j.brown's ideal but they are a little out of my range even though I considered going.And I expected to hear from other parts of southwest also.Arent there more people in Clermont,brown,warren and even adams.No hurry,if some would like to meet up,maybe we can do a breakfast or lunch or something in a few weeks or so.


im on the border of warren and montgomery. im down for a get together depending on the location.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

on a serious note for a second. I'd love to come but I think after the holidays would get a bigger turnout I'd think. now back to the frivolity...


----------



## Stampede

I also think after the holidays.That gives time to see how many where everone is and figure a place.Sound good?


----------



## IGbullshark

sounds good to me


----------



## Greenhorn

Well now, this is an interesting bunch. I need to learn how to put some fish in the freezer. Crappie is my local favorite, nothing wrong with catfish either. So stun guns are recommended then?


----------



## Greenhorn

This is the education I have only dreamed of, catch a fisherwoman, and harvest the rewards!


----------



## TRAILGATOR

I have been reading this thread since it started...
Hurry up and decide where it's going to be so I know what part of town to stay away from.


----------



## trailbreaker

TRAILGATOR said:


> I have been reading this thread since it started...
> Hurry up and decide where it's going to be so I know what part of town to stay away from.


your no fun party pooper


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I'd suggest waiting another week or so. From what I understand Dan and Garret both suffered minor injuries while practicing a lift for the new tango they were planning to roll out at the next together.


----------



## Stampede

Not sure after a hijacking like that if anyone is sitll interested.Not sure i am.


----------



## co-angler

oldstinkyguy said:


> on a serious note for a second. I'd love to come but I think after the holidays would get a bigger turnout I'd think. now back to the frivolity...


I think OSG was spot on with his suggestion of waiting until after the holidays...
Take a deep breath, regroup and consider OSG's advice. I'm always down for a meet up.
Then afterwords, you can join in and speak of the unmentionable things that you witness OSG doing in the corner with BA83's mom. Just wait until he's had about 9 Shirley temples. Then and only then will you appreciate a good hijacking!
See you after the holidays!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Besides if I was really going to hijack the thread I would have posted my top ten reasons carp are better than hybrids bass:

10- People have secret carp bait recipes they have worked for years on.
9- The best hybrid bait in the world is chicken liver in pantyhose. Really.
8- The state spends millions to stock hybrids. Some things like women and fish are better if you don't pay for them
7- Carp like smallmouth and saugers and other real gamefish vary in color and appearance. See one hybrid you have seen em all. boring...
6- If Garret catches the world record hybrid, few outside of deer park or Over the Rhine will even care.
5- If montagc catches the world record carp it will make the news the world over and be big news in dozens of countries
4- The biggest hybrid you will ever catch is still a little carp
3- Carp like saugers and smallmouth thrive in clean clear parts of the river, hybrids barely make it out of downtown Cincinnati before they peter out. They are trashy ghetto fish.
2- Carp are way harder to catch on a flyrod, they are the spookiest fish in the river
1- Garret, Nick, House, Fallen, MatulemJ and Co-angler and their type fish for Hybrids, nuff said there I think.


----------



## Dandrews

Stampede said:


> Not sure after a hijacking like that if anyone is sitll interested.Not sure i am.


I can see your point, but here we have a group of guysfishermencooped up, not fishing and getting a little nutty. Many of these guys HAVE met and actually enjoy each others company and doing what guys sometimes doabuse the hell out of one another. There most likely will be a get together of some sort and House hardly ever gets beat-up and KingofAmberly almost never runs up and down the mall with no shirt on.


----------



## Dandrews

oldstinkyguy said:


> 1- Garret, Nick, House, Fallen, MatulemJ and Co-angler and their type fish for Hybrids, nuff said there I think.


Where has Nick been anyway?


----------



## co-angler

Rumor has it that he and Trailbreaker went fishing at some top secret, way out of the way place on the LMR and only TB returned.
Can I get a confirmation please?
He was a nice guy. Not quite as good as some but he meant well.

PS, TB should not be trusted.


----------



## SeanStone

Well after reading this thread I don't know if I want any part of this get together. Lol. Seriously though keep me updated and I'll try to make it. I may even bring Amanda along to keep me in line.....and out of these ogf stories.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deltaoscar

Stampede said:


> Not sure i am.


That's too bad. Because every time I've met up with fellow OGFer's it has been a fun and informative event. I've met good people and have learned stuff that would never see the light of day on this board. (Your mileage may vary.)



Stampede said:


> Are there others in lower southwest interested?


If you build it, they will come. Set a date, time and place and post it.


----------



## HOUSE

Dandrews said:


> ... and House hardly ever gets beat-up


Just emotionally.

Nic hasn't fished with any of us in ages. His wife revoked his man-card after we kept tempting him to fish 5 days a week. I guess that means that the Lower LMR Clown Posse has one more opening if anyone's interested. Free bad jokes and random fishing-related texts in the middle of the night included with membership.


----------



## SMBHooker

oldstinkyguy said:


> The best hybrid bait in the world is chicken liver in pantyhose. Really.


A drop of real truth in a long string of tightly woven and tangled up web of fiction that has grown with each post. I am almost afraid to submit this comment as I am afraid this severe case of cabin fever will catch me as it has the whole of Southwest Ohio!!


----------



## trailbreaker

co-angler said:


> Rumor has it that he and Trailbreaker went fishing at some top secret, way out of the way place on the LMR and only TB returned.
> Can I get a confirmation please?
> He was a nice guy. Not quite as good as some but he meant well.
> 
> PS, TB should not be trusted.


hey yes i can... that's house that shouldn't be trusted remember what happened at the first get together


----------



## oldstinkyguy

HOUSE said:


> Just emotionally.
> 
> Nic hasn't fished with any of us in ages. His wife revoked his man-card after we kept tempting him to fish 5 days a week. I guess that means that the Lower LMR Clown Posse has one more opening if anyone's interested. Free bad jokes and random fishing-related texts in the middle of the night included with membership.


We are also accepting applications at the Fisherman's United Piscatorial Association (FUPA). Please send a short essay on why you should be selected to Deltaoscar. I don't think FUPA is adding any new members this year, but exceptions could be made if you say own a private and posted lake or pond.


----------



## co-angler

Sooooooo......
It's officially after the holidays.
Thoughts?
I've become quite the couch potato and cabin fever is setting in.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

We are having a "get together" after CJ Brown freezes over; hopefully next Sat on top of the old barn foundation. Bring your man card and ice fishing gear...oh, yeah, and SOMEONE bring an ice auger, OK?


----------



## fallen513

How bad do you want it?



Will there be shirts?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Hopefully there will be fresh flopping FISH...


----------



## TurtleJugger

I'm down to meet some new people. I live in Batavia close to Stonelick lake. I fish a lot of private ponds and public lakes around Clermont county. I like to try new places so I move around a lot.


----------



## whodeynati

My father is hosting a big fishing/hunting seminar supposed to be March 29th at his church. He has Joe Thomas with Stihls Reel In The Outdoors coming. Bill Epeards with PSE archery. I believe catfish guide Dale Broughton will be there. Maybe a little meet and greet there? Anyways once he gets the posters together I'll post in the outdoors seminar and events section with more details. His church is located in Amelia maybe 3 minutes from Walmart. 

His main goal is to get the youth around more involved in the outdoors.


----------



## AEFISHING

whodeynati said:


> My father is hosting a big fishing/hunting seminar supposed to be March 29th at his church. He has Joe Thomas with Stihls Reel In The Outdoors coming. Bill Epeards with PSE archery. I believe catfish guide Dale Broughton will be there. Maybe a little meet and greet there? Anyways once he gets the posters together I'll post in the outdoors seminar and events section with more details. His church is located in Amelia maybe 3 minutes from Walmart.
> 
> His main goal is to get the youth around more involved in the outdoors.


That sounds like a great event. Keep us posted.


----------



## Stampede

Not sure when it will be or if i'm even interested anymore.Most in this thread just want to make jokes about the subject and don't take it serious.Kind of takes the fun out of it.


----------



## 9Left

Stampede said:


> Not sure when it will be or if i'm even interested anymore.Most in this thread just want to make jokes about the subject and don't take it serious.Kind of takes the fun out of it.


Stampede...please keep something in minf...if you've ever followed the SW section, for any amount of time, you'd know most guys replying on here already know eachother and are friends...and its winter....they're just havin a get together and some laughs to get through the crappy weather..if I'm not mistaken...looks like anyone and everyone is invited....


----------



## co-angler

Stampede said:


> Not sure when it will be or if i'm even interested anymore.Most in this thread just want to make jokes about the subject and don't take it serious.Kind of takes the fun out of it.


Well, you certainly talked me out of wanting to meet up.
Good show.


----------



## GarrettMyers

co-angler said:


> Well, you certainly talked me out of wanting to meet up.
> Good show.


Now that co-angler isn't going, I'll be there for sure.


----------



## co-angler

GarrettMyers said:


> Now that co-angler isn't going, I'll be there for sure.


See what I did there?


----------



## deltaoscar

co-angler said:


> Well, you certainly talked me out of wanting to meet up.
> Good show.


Yeah, count me out too.

I like my meet ups to be serious affairs that are mulled over for several weeks.


----------



## lonewolf

Been watching this thread and even if there isn't a get together you guys have had a lot of fun already. If it happens and I'm free I'm there! !!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matulemj

GarrettMyers said:


> Now that co-angler isn't going, I'll be there for sure.


It's not even guaranteed that you'll wear a shirt to the event. What ever day it ends up being on, I have to work. Yeah, I definitely have to work on that day.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

deltaoscar said:


> I like my meet ups to be serious affairs that are mulled over for several weeks.


Everything about that sentence frightens me


----------



## whodeynati

AEFISHING said:


> That sounds like a great event. Keep us posted.


I posted in the outdoors show and seminar section. I'll post the flyer here also so some of you guys will see it.
If you have questions please post in the other topic area.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/comm...9819
Southwest Ohio fishing and hunting expo


----------



## TurtleJugger

Any more word? I'm itching to fish and or talk about fishing. Be cool to meet new friends too


----------



## HOUSE

TurtleJugger said:


> Any more word? I'm itching to fish and or talk about fishing. Be cool to meet new friends too


I totally forgot to update this thread and went down to the boat show with Co-Angler and some guys from Smack Tackle. My bad! Whodey's fishing show sounds pretty cool, though. I'd really like to meet Joe Thomas. 











whodeynati said:


> I posted in the outdoors show and seminar section. I'll post the flyer here also so some of you guys will see it.
> If you have questions please post in the other topic area.
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/comm...9819
> Southwest Ohio fishing and hunting expo


----------

